# Awning - Ants!



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Whilst camping in Pompei 3 weeks ago some small ants decided they would like a holiday too!

They travelled up our awning pole along the awning, round the rain gutter moulding - eventually finding their way in to the van to find our Honey and toothpaste. Whilst still on holiday I thoroughly hosed the van down in all nooks and crannies, borrowed a Dyson and went through all the cupboards, and behind as many bits of carpet, panels and vents as I could get a nozzle into. Using ant powder in all the corners and through vents. We then travelled back 1500 miles, with rain from the Alps to Calais - and still the b******s are appearing from behind the cooker and drop down sink today!

Anybody got any good ideas on how to get rid of them??


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

It sounds like a war of attrition is required, a daily battle between the ants and yourself armed with the Dyson.

By the way, ants will not cross pennyroyal and they hate walking on chilli powder, if they do they will not go back to that spot...ever


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Think next time the awning legs touch the ground I'll sprinkle some Chilli powder around them!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

They also won't cross water but don't do what the French did in Panama when trying to build the canal. They put a water container around the legs of all their houses which were built on stilts. No ants but the mosquitos killed thousands of them.


Frank


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Ah! - think we have the mosquito's beaten by eating Marmite and taking Vitamin B tablets for 6 weeks before we go on holiday - second year without any bites!!


----------



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

Put a saucer of milk out for them,they love milk,when they come out for a drink get yourself smartly back into the van and drive away and leave them!  sorted.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

You probably need one of these. They are very good. The "Tamandua tetradactyla". http://www.maxwaugh.com/cr05/anteater.html


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Overdrive

Put out little dishes of cornflour...the ants eat it...it expands...boom :forcefeed: 

dead ant, dead ant.... dead ant, dead ant,dead ant. ( tune from the Pink Panther )

mike


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I have been told that most insects don't like citronella. Get some citronella essential oil and wipe all surfaces. The wont/shouldn't cross where the oil is.
Johnny F


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

The second method to kill ants is to feed them a mixture of 1 part active dry yeast, 2 parts molasses, and 1 part sugar. They will be attracted to the sugar in the mixture and will eat it readily. Once consumed the yeast will produce gas in the ant, and because they can't expel the gas, it will kill them. :forcefeed:

Mike

P.S neither of these methods I have offered are jokes.....both can be found on the web...so they must be ok....Look <<<


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

OverDrive said:


> Ah! - think we have the mosquito's beaten by eating Marmite and taking Vitamin B tablets for 6 weeks before we go on holiday - second year without any bites!!


No visitors either 

Frank

PS only joking marmite is on our packing list.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi again
> 
> The second method to kill ants is to feed them a mixture of 1 part active dry yeast, 2 parts molasses, and 1 part sugar. They will be attracted to the sugar in the mixture and will eat it readily. Once consumed the yeast will produce gas in the ant, and because they can't expel the gas, it will kill them. :forcefeed:
> 
> ...


Is it noisy 8O


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Is it noisy 8O


For us no...but for an ant I would imagine yes :roll:


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Pusser I think the Missus might object to the Ant Eater - but good suggestion - not sure our Jack Russell will be too keen either!

Like the idea of exploding ants albeit a bit noisy.

Keep em coming......................


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

We have found that the most effective way to get rid of ants is to sprinkle talcum powder on the spot they appear to be coming from. Most people have unwanted talc they are reluctant to throw away or can get cheap from the car boot or jumble sales. Cheaper and more effective than ant powder.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We woke up this morning to find ants everywhere. After realising we were not going to kill them one by one I went shopping. We always have used derris dust which can be bought as ant killer and this works fine ( also great for wasps nests ) but today I bought a spray from Super U in France. It is called KB fourmis araignees foudroyant. WOW ITS FANTASTIC. If you ever want to kill an ant colony ,using only chemical means, get some of this. We sprayed everywhere and the ants ( and there was an army of them ) just died in thier tracks, a bit like if you had set a flame thrower on them. I dont know about the damage to the environment, but sometimes needs must.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

billym said:


> We woke up this morning to find ants everywhere. After realising we were not going to kill them one by one I went shopping. We always have used derris dust which can be bought as ant killer and this works fine ( also great for wasps nests ) but today I bought a spray from Super U in France. It is called KB fourmis araignees foudroyant. WOW ITS FANTASTIC. If you ever want to kill an ant colony ,using only chemical means, get some of this. We sprayed everywhere and the ants ( and there was an army of them ) just died in thier tracks, a bit like if you had set a flame thrower on them. I dont know about the damage to the environment, but sometimes needs must.


I think that is the stuff the Yanks used in Vietnam and us on islands during the Singapore Confrontation. It is called Napalm. Sucks the air out of the lungs and then burns up what is left. Still recommended by Geneva as far as I know but not classed as WMD but will be if someone we don't like uses it on us.


----------

